# Ubisoft will Release-Termine nicht mehr verschieben



## MaxFalkenstern (13. Februar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ubisoft will Release-Termine nicht mehr verschieben* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ubisoft will Release-Termine nicht mehr verschieben


----------



## MichaelG (13. Februar 2015)

Also da lieber eine Bugorgie alá Unity ? Nein danke.


----------



## BiJay (13. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Also da lieber eine Bugorgie alá Unity ? Nein danke.



Man sieht aber an Watch_Dogs, dass eine Verschiebung ja doch nichts ändert.


----------



## ackaan (13. Februar 2015)

ubisoft verkommt mehr und mehr zum "alten ea". Ea hat letztes jahr alles richtig gemacht, indem sie ihren entwicklern mehr zeit gegeben haben, mit dragon age und battlefield. Da sieht man das sie sich bessern wollen. Aber ubisoft entäuscht mich.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Februar 2015)

GANZ falsches Signal, Ubisoft! Ich hoffe das war nur ein Versprecher, denn als treuer Kunde und Spieler eurer Produkte möchte mich nicht wegen so einer Veröffentlichungspolitik vergraulen lassen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Februar 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Man sieht aber an Watch_Dogs, dass eine Verschiebung ja doch nichts ändert.


Watch_Dogs lief ziemlich rund. Es hatte keine solchen groben Fehler, wie Unity...welches ja auch um 2 Wochen verschoben wurde. Warum auch immer.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (13. Februar 2015)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Watch_Dogs lief ziemlich rund. Es hatte keine solchen groben Fehler, wie Unity...welches ja auch um 2 Wochen verschoben wurde. Warum auch immer.



Da muss ich widersprechen. Die Performance ist immernoch unterirdisch. Ich kriege in ACU mehr fps als in Watchdogs, mt einem ziemlichen Monster PC komm ich da selten über 60.


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Februar 2015)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Da muss ich widersprechen. Die Performance ist immernoch unterirdisch. Ich kriege in ACU mehr fps als in Watchdogs, mt einem ziemlichen Monster PC komm ich da selten über 60.


Naja, was meinst du denn mit "unterirdisch" und mit was für Settings spielst du denn? Ich lasse z.B. Anti Aliasing größtenteils immer aus. Mehr als MSAA oder FXAA kommt bei mir nicht in die Tüte. Und da laufen die meisten Spiele ziemlich gut bei 60fps (mit Vsync via nVidia-Treiber). Auch Unity oder WatchDogs. Auf Ultra-Details.


----------



## USA911 (13. Februar 2015)

Schön das das Unternehmen seine interne Komunikation verbessern möchte. Allerdings hat der Endkunde davon nichts, denn an der Vertriebs- / Firmenpolitik ändert sich dadurch nichts.


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Februar 2015)

Ich korrigiere meine Aussage bezüglich EA wird bester Publisher 2015 / 2016.

Dank dieser Aussage wird es doch noch ein Kopf an Kopf Rennen


----------



## XxLauchboyxX (13. Februar 2015)

Lieber verschieben als eine menge Performance Fehler und Bugs (siehe AC:U)


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Februar 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> GANZ falsches Signal, Ubisoft! Ich hoffe das war nur ein Versprecher, denn als treuer Kunde und Spieler eurer Produkte möchte mich nicht wegen so einer Veröffentlichungspolitik vergraulen lassen.



Schön, dass Du noch Geduld hast, aber mich haben sie durch Watch_Dogs und AC Unity erst einmal bis auf Weiteres vergrault.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Februar 2015)

Die großen Titel bei Ubisoft spielen sich mittlerweile eh fast alle gleich  Interessanter sind da die "kleinen Titel" wie beispielsweise Child of Light.


----------



## Emke (13. Februar 2015)

Zwischen "möchten" und "werden", liegen trotzdem mehrere Welten dazwischen  Letztendlich wird es wieder Verschiebungen geben.


----------



## shippy74 (13. Februar 2015)

Für mich ist Ubisoft der beste Spiele Hersteller den ich kenne, von keinem hab ich mehr Games die mir auch durch die Bank weg gut gefallen. Was die Firmenpolitik betrifft und ob sie was verschieben oder die Games verbuggt raus bringen Interessiert mich nicht. Ich kaufe frühstens ein Spiel wenn es 6 Monate auf dem Markt ist und man nichts mehr von Problemen hört, auch Stört mich Uplay oder sowas nicht, Spiele nur noch auf Konsole. Und da sind die Spiele wirklich gut, zumindest wenn alle Patches draußen sind. 
Wer meint er müsse alles immer gleich haben braucht auch nicht zu jammern wenn es nur Probleme gibt. Ist ja nicht so das es nur Ubisoft betrifft, die schenken sich heute alle nix mehr.


----------



## BiJay (13. Februar 2015)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Für mich ist Ubisoft der beste Spiele Hersteller den ich kenne, von keinem hab ich mehr Games die mir auch durch die Bank weg gut gefallen. Was die Firmenpolitik betrifft und ob sie was verschieben oder die Games verbuggt raus bringen Interessiert mich nicht. Ich kaufe frühstens ein Spiel wenn es 6 Monate auf dem Markt ist und man nichts mehr von Problemen hört, auch Stört mich Uplay oder sowas nicht, Spiele nur noch auf Konsole. Und da sind die Spiele wirklich gut, zumindest wenn alle Patches draußen sind.
> Wer meint er müsse alles immer gleich haben braucht auch nicht zu jammern wenn es nur Probleme gibt. Ist ja nicht so das es nur Ubisoft betrifft, die schenken sich heute alle nix mehr.



Nur bringen Verkäufe später weniger Geld ein. Es ist nur im Interesse von Ubisoft das Spiel möglichst bugfrei rauszubringen, um mehr Leute zum Kauf zu bringen. Außerdem bringen Bugs nur Frust mit sich, was dem Käufer dazu bringen kann weniger Spiele von diesem Entwickler zu kaufen.


----------



## DBqFetti (13. Februar 2015)

Nützt doch nichts dem Studio bescheid zu geben wenn der Zeitrahmen nicht ausreichend ist. Also kommen die Spiele jetzt wohl noch kaputter auf den Markt. Und nachträglich fixen ist ja nicht so Ubisofts Ding... schließlich haben sie das Geld dann ja schon.


----------



## shippy74 (13. Februar 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Nur bringen Verkäufe später weniger Geld ein. Es ist nur im Interesse von Ubisoft das Spiel möglichst bugfrei rauszubringen, um mehr Leute zum Kauf zu bringen. Außerdem bringen Bugs nur Frust mit sich, was dem Käufer dazu bringen kann weniger Spiele von diesem Entwickler zu kaufen.



Mag alles stimmen, ist aber doch nicht das Problem des Kunden ob denen ihr Kasse stimmt, was denkst was passiert wenn die am Anfang 1 Mio Exemplare verkaufen und nach 6  Monaten wenn alle Patches draußen sind dann plötzlich 2 oder 3 Mio, denkst du nicht das die dann Wach werden? Die einzige Möglichkeit zu zeigen das man sich das nicht mehr gefallen lässt ist warten und dann zuschlagen wenn das Spiel gepatcht ist und der schöne Nebeneffekt ist dann der günstigere Preis.
Als Kunde kannst du nur Gewinnen wenn du Geduld mitbringst, der einzige der Verliert sind die Unternehmen. Wenn die sich das Leisten können dann solls mir auch recht sein. Ich handhabe das nun schon seid gut 6 Jahren so und hab immer tolle Spiele gespielt, zwar etwa 6-12 Monate später wie andere aber das interessiert nicht wenn man die ersten 6 Monate rum hat.

Jammern und sich aufregen und doch gleich kaufen ändert garnichts, dann bekommt ihr ein Entschuldigungsschreiben vom verantwortlichen das ihm das alles sooo Leid tut und das sie beim nächsten Spiel alles besser machen und beim nächsten gehts munter weiter. Alles nur noch leere Worte, wenn ihr die Hersteller treffen wollt dann nicht mit Shitstorm sondern da wo es weh tut, am Geldbeutel. 
Gute Qualität - Gutes Geld, Miese Qualität- wenig Geld.    Funktioniert immer und wird überall auf der Welt verstanden.


----------



## RedDragon20 (13. Februar 2015)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Für mich ist Ubisoft der beste Spiele Hersteller den ich kenne, von keinem hab ich mehr Games die mir auch durch die Bank weg gut gefallen. Was die Firmenpolitik betrifft und ob sie was verschieben oder die Games verbuggt raus bringen Interessiert mich nicht. Ich kaufe frühstens ein Spiel wenn es 6 Monate auf dem Markt ist und man nichts mehr von Problemen hört, auch Stört mich Uplay oder sowas nicht, Spiele nur noch auf Konsole. Und da sind die Spiele wirklich gut, zumindest wenn alle Patches draußen sind.
> Wer meint er müsse alles immer gleich haben braucht auch nicht zu jammern wenn es nur Probleme gibt. Ist ja nicht so das es nur Ubisoft betrifft, die schenken sich heute alle nix mehr.


Grundsätzlich hast du recht. Aber wenn man schon 60 Euro zu Release für ein Spiel verlangt, dann sollte dieses Spiel auch in bestmöglicher Qualität daher kommen. Klar gehören dies bezüglich so ziemlich alle großen Publisher kritisiert, aber Ubisoft hat sich letztes Jahr doch ordentlich viele Schnitzer geleistet, die nicht hätten sein müssen.

Ich finde das deswegen so schade, eben weil Ubisoft-Games durch die Bank weg gute bis sehr gute Spiele sind.


----------



## Saji (13. Februar 2015)

Wozu auch groß Releasetermine verschieben um Bugs zu jagen? Der Endkunde ist zahlenmäßig jeder QA Abteilung überlegen und deutlich kreativer wenn es ums Entdecken von Bugs, Glitches und Exploits geht.


----------



## MrFob (13. Februar 2015)

Hm, mir ist eine Verschiebung immer um einiges lieber als ein frueher erscheinendes Spiel. Das einzige, was eine Verschiebung bedeutet ist doch, dass die Entwickler mehr Zeit haben um Bugs zu fixen, an der Grafik oder der Balance zu schrauben oder sogar noch ein paar extra Inhalte einzubauen.

Ich hab das ganze gebashe nie verstanden. Fuer mich waren Verschiebungen IMMER positive Nachrichten.


----------



## doomkeeper (13. Februar 2015)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Für mich ist Ubisoft der beste Spiele Hersteller den ich kenne, von keinem hab ich mehr Games die mir auch durch die Bank weg gut gefallen. Was die Firmenpolitik betrifft und ob sie was verschieben oder die Games verbuggt raus bringen Interessiert mich nicht. Ich kaufe frühstens ein Spiel wenn es 6 Monate auf dem Markt ist und man nichts mehr von Problemen hört, auch Stört mich Uplay oder sowas nicht, Spiele nur noch auf Konsole. Und da sind die Spiele wirklich gut, zumindest wenn alle Patches draußen sind.
> Wer meint er müsse alles immer gleich haben braucht auch nicht zu jammern wenn es nur Probleme gibt. Ist ja nicht so das es nur Ubisoft betrifft, die schenken sich heute alle nix mehr.



Du bist die nächste Moralapostel die bei Evolve seinen Zeigefinger erhebt und bei Ubisoft ist alles super tip top pralle   
- Krasses Downgrade
- zig verschiedene Editionen zu Release
- permanente lächerliche und widersprüchliche Aussagen
- unfertige Produkte zum Vollpreis
- Mikrotransaktionen im Vollpreisspiel
- um ein PC Produkt 100%ig nutzen zu können wird man zu einer App gedrängt
- haben versucht eine Always Online Platform durchzubringen

Ich meins wirklich nicht böse aber ich habe selten so gelacht. Bei Ubisoft und EAs Battlefront kommen die Heuchler Stück für Stück aus ihren Löchern gekrochen... herrlich


----------



## PCamateur (13. Februar 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Du bist die nächste Moralapostel die bei Evolve seinen Zeigefinger erhebt und bei Ubisoft ist alles super tip top pralle
> - Krasses Downgrade
> - zig verschiedene Editionen zu Release
> - permanente lächerliche und widersprüchliche Aussagen
> ...



Nix gegen dich, aber du bist doch um nichts besser, nur eben in die andere Richtung. Bei Ubisoft und EA schimpfst du, aber wenn ein Spiel, das dir gefällt (Evolve) die gleichen oder zumindest sehr ähnliche Praktiken anwendet, ists ok? 
Nur weil es irgendjemand noch schlimmeres macht, ist ja das andere noch lang nicht okay. Wenn Einer etwas stiehlt und ein Anderer verprügelt jemanden, dann hat vielleicht der einer das Schlimmere getan, doch der andere ist doch deswegen noch nicht unschuldig? ^^

@topic: ich halt das ganz ähnlich wie shippy. Erstmal warten bis das Ganze sauber läuft und v.a. günstiger ist. 60€ sind mir die wenigsten Spiele wert. Seit PS2 Zeiten halt ichs schon und bis auf wenige Ausnahmen recht konsequent. Es ist ja im Endeffekt egal, denn die 6 Monate die ich warte auf das Spiel, spiel ich die Spiele von einem Jahr davor usw. Zu wenig Spiele hatte ich nie und jetzt in Zeiten von SteamSales wo einem die Spiele eh nachgeschmissen werden, dürfte der Nachschub wohl kein Problem werden. Von diesem Standpunkt aus ist es mir egal ob die Releases verschieben, oder nicht. Sollen sie ruhig machen. Bis ich das Spiel hab läufts rund und wenn nicht dann hab ichs auch nicht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. Februar 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Schön, dass Du noch Geduld hast, aber mich haben sie durch Watch_Dogs und AC Unity erst einmal bis auf Weiteres vergrault.


Naja, was heisst Geduld... Ich hinke mit den Ubi-Titeln noch ein wenig hinterher, aber "AC4lack Flag" ist schon jetzt das erstes Spiel der Franzosen das mich aktuell nur mäßig zufrieden stellt. Wobei das hier nur spielerische, nicht technische Ursachen hat.

Wenn ich erst mal "AC:Unity" haben und spielen sollte, werde ich ja sehen was so alles gründlich schief gelaufen ist... Sofern es Ubisoft bis dahin nicht schaffen sollte all diesen Probleme abzustellen.

Aber mit der sturen Termin-Einhaltung kann ich mich trotzdem nicht anfreunden, wenn diese wirklich so eisern verfolgt werden soll. Jährlicher Zeitdruck tut keinem Spiel, geschweige denn einer ganzen Reihe gut.


----------



## schneemaennle (13. Februar 2015)

Mein erster Gedanke war: " Oh ja gebt uns noch mehr unfertige Titel"


----------



## Para911 (14. Februar 2015)

Artikel schrieb:
			
		

> Ubisoft will Release-Veschiebungen wie im Fall von Watch Dogs in Zukunft  möglichst vermeiden. Überoptimistische Prognosen in Geschäftsberichten  sollen realistischen Angaben weichen, Firmenchef Yves Guillemot will  dies durch eine bessere Kommunikation erreichen.* Entwicklerstudios  sollen künftig früher über die Pläne des Publishers in Kenntnis gesetzt  werden und können sich dementsprechened besser darauf einstellen.*



Da liegt der Hase doch begraben. Da und nirgendwo anders.
Der Publisher informiert die Entwickler wie der Ablauf sein soll.
Das ist aus Projektplanerischer Sicht doch schon wieder absoluter Dummfug.
Der Publisher muss sich daran halten, was das Studio sagt, und nicht anders herum.
Der Publisher sitzt nur rum und pupst in den Sessel, während die Entwickler die Arbeit machen. Seit wann kann der Publisher denn bitte einschätzen wie lange die Entwickler noch brauchen um ein gelungenes Produkt auf den Markt zu bringen?

Klappt in anderen Branchen doch auch.
Während in der Automobilindustrie(und in jeder anderen Branche auch) die Form der Funktion folgt, ist es in der Spieleentwicklung scheinbar so, dass die Funktiopn der Form folgt.
Und dann wundern sich am Ende alle, dass nichts läuft.

Das ist ja, als wenn bei VW die Marketingabteilung den Entwicklern und Ingenieuren sagt wie der Wagen auszusehen hat. Und kurz vor Release (=Sprich, alles läuft, alle Zahnrädchen greifen perfekt ineinander) dann noch kurz entscheidet, dass die Motorhaube ja doch noch 10cm kürzer sein könnte, weils besser aussieht. Dass der Motor dann nicht mehr rein passt...pffffff...wer interessiert sich schon für Motoren in Autos!


----------



## doomkeeper (14. Februar 2015)

PCamateur schrieb:


> Nix gegen dich, aber du bist doch um nichts besser, nur eben in die andere Richtung. Bei Ubisoft und EA schimpfst du, aber wenn ein Spiel, das dir gefällt (Evolve) die gleichen oder zumindest sehr ähnliche Praktiken anwendet, ists ok?



Natürlich schimpfe ich bei Ubi & Co. weil deren Spiele zum Teil fast jährlich auf den Markt geschmissen werden inkl. den oben aufgezählten Punkten von mir.

Evolve ist ein komplett neues Franchise und bringt endlich frischen Wind ins Shooter-Genre.
DLCs sind reine Kosmetik, Maps werden kostenlos nachgeliefert und das 4.te Monster konnte man sich kostenlos vorbestellen wenn man scharf auf das Spiel war.

Dann vergleiche doch mal diese Politik mit der langjährigen Politik von EA, Ubi & Co. die selbst Maps & Waffen für bares verkaufen?

Ich habe schon sehr lange die Leute davor gewarnt diese riesigen Publisher mit dem Geld zu unterstützen, weil die Qualität der Spiele schon darunter gelitten hat.
Diese Publisher werfen ein unfertiges (Vanilla) Spiel nacheinander auf den Markt und haben bereits mehrere DLCs fest eingeplant die tiefgehende Veränderungen mitsich bringen können.

Ich sage nicht dass Evolve alles richtig macht, aber sie machen *weniger falsch* und liefern wenigstens ein neues und spannendes Shooter Erlebnis ab.
Lächerlich ist nur dass man auf Evolve rumreitet, während man selber diesem Trend fleißig unter die Arme gegriffen hat, indem man die Praktiken anderer Hersteller akzeptierte.

Hier haben wir die Situation dass *...
- Konsumenten A* (diejenigen die diesen Trend durchgesetzt haben) jahrelang auf die Kritik anderer Leute geschissen haben und unbedingt ihre unzähligen Serien konsumieren wollten - egal zu welchen Konditionen.
- *Konsumenten B* die mit EA & Co. nix anfangen konnten/wollten/boykottiert haben und jetzt gerne für ein neues Shootererlebnis Geld ausgeben. (oder einfach ein neues Shootererlebnis haben wollen und das Geschäftsmodell einschätzen können)

*Konsumenten A* stürzen sich zum Teil so stark auf Evolve weil es ein neues Franchise ist und nicht jeden Geschmack trifft. Man vergleicht Evolve sofort mit einem Military Shooter (weil man sowas ja immer konsumiert hat)
und merkt auf einmal dass es nicht der eigenen Vorstellung entspricht. Jetzt kommt noch die DLC Politik dazu und schon fühlen sich die *Konsumenten A* unfair behandelt weil dieses "neue" Spiel
angeblich kein 100%iges Spielgefühl beinhaltet.
*Konsumenten B* sind vom Spielkonzept angetan und wissen (womöglich) ganz genau was man bei Evolve für sein Geld erwarten kann (auch zusätzlich kostenlose Maps)
DLCs sind zum Teil Kosmetik und Spieler werden nicht in 2.Klassen unterteilt und man *muss* *kein* zusätzliches Geld ausgeben um mit der *gesamten Community spielen zu* *können* (siehe BF)*

Konsumenten A* kritisieren diejenigen die sie Evolve ohne große Hintergedanken einfach so kaufen können weil es ja solch schlimme Geschäftsmodelle besitzt*
Konsumenten B* kritisieren *Konsumenten A* weil es, ohne ihre langjährige finanzielle Unterstützung, diesen Trend warscheinlich nicht in dieser Form gegeben hätte.

Hier gehts einfach nur darum dass sehr viele "Kritiker" diese Geschäftsmodelle mit ihren BFs, CoDs & Co. erst zu dem gemacht haben was sie heute sind.
Selber EA & Co. fleißig unterstützen weil es nunmal "Blockbuster" sind die man auf gar keinen Fall verpassen darf, aber ein komplett neues Spiel mit frischen Ideen kann man zu Tode trampeln weil es keine etablierte Marke ist.

Deswegen bin ich der Meinung dass *Konsumenten A* gar kein Recht dazu haben mit solch einer Kritik umherzuschmeißen, weil sie ihre eigene vergangene Kaufentscheidungen ins lächerliche führen und somit Heuchlerei betreiben.

Mir persönlich ist es völlig egal was die Leute von meiner Meinung halten weil ich nachwievor meine Prinzipien habe und sie auch bei Evolve nicht ignoriert habe.
- Es kommt von einem guten Entwickler meines Vertrauens
- Bietet endlich frisches Gameplay und mal kein 08/15 tausendmal gesehen und gespielt Feeling
- Läuft über Steam und nicht über Origin oder Uplay
- Ich konnte mich von der Beta überzeugen (Qualitativ von der Technik, Stabilität und Inhalt)
- Ingameshop ist reine Kosmetik und das 4.Monster habe ich, dank der Beta. kostenlos mit vorbestellt. Kritikpunkt ausgehebelt
- 4 weitere Jäger und das 4.Monster kommen irgendwann erst später raus
- Maps gibts kostenlos dazu
- Überteuerte Preise der kosmetischen Inhalte? Na wenn einem sowas wichtig ist hat er wohl vergessen worauf es bei einem Multiplayerspiel ankommt.

Wenn Evolve nicht so besonderes geworden wäre wie es ist, dann hätte ich es nicht gekauft. Ich weiß dass meine Kaufentscheidung für viele nicht verständlich ist
weil ich sie selber in eine Grauzone einordnen würde wenn man es so möchte. Evolve macht aber viel mehr richtig als die Konkurrenz und deswegen kann ich mit gutem Gewissen zu meiner Kaufentscheidung stehen.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (14. Februar 2015)

So Doomkeeper ist auf ignore, ist ja schlimm mit dem. Kein Threat indem er nicht von irgendeinem Spiel sofort auf evolve kommt und seine Innovation preist wie ein Zeuge Jehovas, als hätte es L4D, Giants Citizen Kabuto, Natural Selection oder auch nur den MGS MP nie gegeben.
Und dann kommen so geile Argumente, dass es gar keinen content braucht, da es mechanisch perfekt ist wie ein Counter strike, bei einem Spiel, dass man genauso gut mit Controller spielen kann. 

Ich schreib dir in 1-2 Monaten  wenn der allgemeine Konsens sein wird, dass Evolve nett war, aber zu wenig Content geboten hat um länger als 4 Wochen zu fesseln (PCG spricht von 12 Stunden),  ...

Bis dahin /ignore


----------



## RedDragon20 (14. Februar 2015)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> So Doomkeeper ist auf ignore, ist ja schlimm mit dem. Kein Threat indem er nicht von irgendeinem Spiel sofort auf evolve kommt und seine Innovation preist wie ein Zeuge Jehovas, als hätte es L4D, Giants Citizen Kabuto, Natural Selection oder auch nur den MGS MP nie gegeben.
> Und dann kommen so geile Argumente, dass es gar keinen content braucht, da es mechanisch perfekt ist wie ein Counter strike, bei einem Spiel, dass man genauso gut mit Controller spielen kann.
> 
> Ich schreib dir in 1-2 Monaten  wenn der allgemeine Konsens sein wird, dass Evolve nett war, aber zu wenig Content geboten hat um länger als 4 Wochen zu fesseln (PCG spricht von 12 Stunden),  ...
> ...


Ich hab ja echt nichts persönlich gegen doomkeeper, aber da muss ich dir wohl leider aufgrund diverser anderer Unterhaltungen mit ihm recht geben.  


Ich glaube ehrlich gesagt sowieso nicht, dass sich Evolve lange halten wird. Dafür hat es letztenendes zu viel Kritik in letzter Zeit eingesteckt, es bietet für den Endkunden zu wenig Content und...was ich besonders schlimm finde...es ist auf Teamplay ausgelegt. Nein, das finde ich sogar sehr gut. Aber die Masse will doch lieber als Ein-Mann-Armee alles selbst nieder mähen und jeder will der beste sein. Leider haben solche Shooter kaum noch Platz in der Branche. Und wenn überhaupt, wird Evolve irgendwann lediglich nur noch ein Geheimtipp unter Gamern sein. Das ist meine Prognose. Kann natürlich auch in die gegenteilige Richtung gehen.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Februar 2015)

Genau aus dem Grund wird Evolve scheitern. Weil viele Gamer im MP ihren Egotrip durchziehen wollen und nicht ansatzweise teamplayfähig sind. Aber Teamplay ist für den Erfolg in einem Spiel wie Evolve essentiell. Weil nur dieses Teamplay der Schlüssel zum Erfolg ist. Und keine Egotrips. Und genau das wird Evolve das Genick brechen. Weniger die DLC-Mentalität sondern die Mentalität der Nutzer.

Man sieht doch die Egotrips in Spielen wie BF und Co. Auf Squadbefehle wird nicht reagiert, die machen ihr eigenes Ding, reagieren nicht auf wünsche wie "brauche Sani" sondern stürmen als Pionier herum, nutzen im dümmsten Falle noch Cheats und wundern sich dann, daß das eigene Team auf der Map mit 0:200 Tickets baden geht.


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Genau aus dem Grund wird Evolve scheitern. Weil viele Gamer im MP ihren Egotrip durchziehen wollen und nicht ansatzweise teamplayfähig sind. Aber Teamplay ist für den Erfolg in einem Spiel wie Evolve essentiell. Weil nur dieses Teamplay der Schlüssel zum Erfolg ist. Und keine Egotrips. Und genau das wird Evolve das Genick brechen. Weniger die DLC-Mentalität sondern die Mentalität der Nutzer.
> 
> Man sieht doch die Egotrips in Spielen wie BF und Co. Auf Squadbefehle wird nicht reagiert, die machen ihr eigenes Ding, reagieren nicht auf wünsche wie "brauche Sani" sondern stürmen als Pionier herum, nutzen im dümmsten Falle noch Cheats und wundern sich dann, daß das eigene Team auf der Map mit 0:200 Tickets baden geht.



Das ist das Problem in ALLEN MP-Spielen. Wirklich Spaß macht es eben nur mit einer eingespielten Truppe. Und es macht sogar noch mehr Spaß, wenn man mit der eigenen Truppe in einer offenen Runde mitmischt und eben jene Egoisten konzentriert fertig macht, so dass diese nach kurzer Zeit schon beleidigt "quitten".


----------



## BiJay (14. Februar 2015)

MrFob schrieb:


> Hm, mir ist eine Verschiebung immer um einiges lieber als ein frueher erscheinendes Spiel. Das einzige, was eine Verschiebung bedeutet ist doch, dass die Entwickler mehr Zeit haben um Bugs zu fixen, an der Grafik oder der Balance zu schrauben oder sogar noch ein paar extra Inhalte einzubauen.
> 
> Ich hab das ganze gebashe nie verstanden. Fuer mich waren Verschiebungen IMMER positive Nachrichten.



Du meinst mehr Zeit, um schon früher an DLCs zu arbeiten und sie schneller nach Release rauszubringen?


----------



## TwilightSinger (14. Februar 2015)

Para911 schrieb:


> Da liegt der Hase doch begraben. Da und nirgendwo anders.
> Der Publisher informiert die Entwickler wie der Ablauf sein soll.
> Das ist aus Projektplanerischer Sicht doch schon wieder absoluter Dummfug.
> Der Publisher muss sich daran halten, was das Studio sagt, und nicht anders herum.
> ...



Die Konzernspitze gibt über den Markenvorstand („Publisher“) die Vorgabe, wann ein neues Modell auf den Markt kommt. Nachdem geklärt ist welcher Standort („Entwickler“) das Modell baut, steht der „Entwickler“ (das Werk / die Halle) dafür gerade, dass Termine und technische Vorgaben eingehalten werden. Und wenn nicht, dann rollen Köpfe!
Einziger Unterschied der „Publisher“ gibt den „Entwicklern“ einen Prototypen als Vorlage, um Missverständnisse (sieh Motorhaube) im Vorfeld auszuschließen.
Außerdem liegt die Projektplanung beim Entwickler = Produktionsstandort, nicht beim Markenvorstand.


----------



## PCamateur (14. Februar 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Evolve ist ein komplett neues Franchise und bringt endlich frischen Wind ins Shooter-Genre.


Das macht keinen Unterschied bei der Diskussion über Geschäftspraktiken. Dabei ist der Spielinhalt nämlich erstmal egal. Du vermischst hier schon 2 Dinge. 



> Diese Publisher werfen ein unfertiges (Vanilla) Spiel nacheinander auf  den Markt und haben bereits mehrere DLCs fest eingeplant die tiefgehende  Veränderungen mitsich bringen können.



Dieser Satz trifft doch auch auf Evolve zu oder? DLCs stehen fest (im Wert von 100€) und tiefergehende Veränderung (wenn ein neues Monster bei so einem Spiel keine tiefgehende Veränderung darstellt, dann weiß ich auch nicht?) sind auch dabei. 



> Ich sage nicht dass Evolve alles richtig macht, aber sie machen *weniger falsch* und liefern wenigstens ein neues und spannendes Shooter Erlebnis ab.
> Lächerlich ist nur dass man auf Evolve rumreitet, während man selber  diesem Trend fleißig unter die Arme gegriffen hat, indem man die  Praktiken anderer Hersteller akzeptierte.


Wie oben gesagt, nur weil einer *weniger *Verbrecher ist als ein anderer, ist er immer noch Verbrecher. Mann sagt ja auch nicht vor Gericht: "Aber Herr Richter der eine hat einen umgelegt, da ist mein Diebstahl wohl ein Freispruch?" 



> undurchsichtiger Vergleich mit Konsument A und Konsument B



Prinzipiell gibt es keinen "Konsumenten A" oder "B". Man kann da nicht einfach in 2 Gruppen unterscheiden. Es haben ja viele gesagt, dass sie das Spiel interessiert, aber die DLC-Politik das Interesser überschattet. Viele Leute glauben, dass das Spiel gut ist, wollen sich halt nicht das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen. Und manche (in deinem Fall Konsumenten B) müssen dann mit aller Gewalt das Spiel und die Praktik verteidigen. Ich bezweifle dass die wenigsten (Konsumenten A) jahrelang DLCs gekauft haben und den Trend mitfinanziert haben und jetzt bei Evolve schimpfen. Bzw. eher umgekehrt, dass ALLE Evolve Fans (Konsumenten B) NIE diese Politik unterstützt haben. Und selbst wenn, wäre es irrelevant, weil sie es ja jetzt mit dem Kauf von Evolve tun. Auch du. Da hilft dein "Aber ich habe immer gegen EA.."-Mimimi auch nix. 



> Hier gehts einfach nur darum dass sehr viele "Kritiker" diese  Geschäftsmodelle mit ihren BFs, CoDs & Co. erst zu dem gemacht haben  was sie heute sind.
> Selber EA & Co. fleißig unterstützen weil es nunmal "Blockbuster"  sind die man auf gar keinen Fall verpassen darf, aber ein komplett neues  Spiel mit frischen Ideen kann man zu Tode trampeln weil es keine  etablierte Marke ist.



Das saugst du dir aus den Fingern. Neue Marken hatten ja noch nie Erfolg in der Branche 
Evolve spricht halt nicht so viele Kunden an, bietet weniger Inhalt und hat eine fragwürdige DLC Strategie. Und ja 4 Modi, 4Hunter und 4 Monster ist NICHT viel. 



> Deswegen bin ich der Meinung dass *Konsumenten A* gar kein Recht  dazu haben mit solch einer Kritik umherzuschmeißen, weil sie ihre eigene  vergangene Kaufentscheidungen ins lächerliche führen und somit  Heuchlerei betreiben.


Wer entscheidet wer ein Recht auf Kritik hat? DU? Jeder darf sagen und kritisieren, was er möchte. Und du betreibst hier keine Heuchlerei? 



> Mir persönlich ist es völlig egal was die Leute von meiner Meinung  halten weil ich nachwievor meine Prinzipien habe und sie auch bei Evolve  nicht ignoriert habe.
> - Es kommt von einem guten Entwickler meines Vertrauens
> - Bietet endlich frisches Gameplay und mal kein 08/15 tausendmal gesehen und gespielt Feeling
> - Läuft über Steam und nicht über Origin oder Uplay
> ...


Lass die erste Zeile mit den Pseudoprinzipien weg und es passt. Prinzipien verbiegt man nicht wie man sie braucht. Sondern wenn man sie schon hat, kann man ja auch zugeben, dass man ne Ausnahme gemacht hat. Man verändert aber seine "Prinzipien" dann nicht einfach so, dass es so aussieht, als wäre der Kauf dann immer noch prinzipientreu. 



> Wenn Evolve nicht so besonderes geworden wäre wie es ist, dann hätte ich  es nicht gekauft. Ich weiß dass meine Kaufentscheidung für viele nicht  verständlich ist
> weil ich sie selber in eine Grauzone einordnen würde wenn man es so  möchte. Evolve macht aber viel mehr richtig als die Konkurrenz und  deswegen kann ich mit gutem Gewissen zu meiner Kaufentscheidung stehen.


Du brauchst deine Kaufentscheidung bei mir nicht rechtzufertigen. Ich bin der Letzte, den es interessiert WARUM die Leute ihre Spiele kaufen. Jeder kann kaufen was er will, wenn er damit Spaß hat. 

Was mich allerdings schon aufregt, wenn man ein Spiel mit fragwürdiger Politik unterstützt und sich dann hinterher Ausreden einfallen lässt. Alá EA unterstütze ich nicht, die die Ubisoft unterstützen sind die Bösen, nur Steam ist gut. Ist doch alles Blödsinn. Fakt ist, mit dem Kauf von Evolve hast du die Politik genauso unterstützt wie ein EA oder Ubisoft Kunde. Punkt. 
Dass das ausschlaggebende das gute Spiel ist, ist ja in Ordnung. Kauf es dir wenn du Bock drauf hast, allerdings stell dich dann nicht hin, wie den großen Propheten und Märtyrer, der schon jahrelang dagegen kämpft und nur die anderen Schuld haben. Das ist verlogen und heuchlerisch.


----------



## USA911 (14. Februar 2015)

TwilightSinger schrieb:


> Die Konzernspitze gibt über den Markenvorstand („Publisher“) die Vorgabe, wann ein neues Modell auf den Markt kommt. Nachdem geklärt ist welcher Standort („Entwickler“) das Modell baut, steht der „Entwickler“ (das Werk / die Halle) dafür gerade, dass Termine und technische Vorgaben eingehalten werden. Und wenn nicht, dann rollen Köpfe!
> Einziger Unterschied der „Publisher“ gibt den „Entwicklern“ einen Prototypen als Vorlage, um Missverständnisse (sieh Motorhaube) im Vorfeld auszuschließen.
> Außerdem liegt die Projektplanung beim Entwickler = Produktionsstandort, nicht beim Markenvorstand.



Nicht ganz, das wichtigste was geschehen muß ist die direkte Komunikation, denn der Publisher und der Herstellende Betrieb sind ein gesamt System, daher muss das ganze gesehen werden, denn dreht man an einer Schraube, ändert sich überall etwas und muss nach justiert werden.
Sprich der Entwicklungszeitraum, muß immer direkt Komuniziert werden und es muß frühzeitig Komplikation erkannt und verstanden werden. Erst dann wenn das Projekt in einem Serienreifen zustand ist, kann aus dem Managment eine feste Zeitvorgabe kommen, die mit der Marketingabteilung komuniziert wurde um das Produkt auf dem Markt zu plazieren.
Und das System ist eigentlich relativ allgemeingültig, allerdings werdenn aus Spargründen um die Gewinne zu maximieren, mehrere Schritte übergangen oder zusammen gelegt und das gesamt System erstmal aus den Augen gelassen um sie dann hinterher zusammen zufügen. Wenn dann alle Seiten nicht auf dem gleichen Wissensstand sind, dann kommen solchne Projekte zustande, die unausgegoren und vorallem noch Fehler behaftet sind...


----------



## shippy74 (14. Februar 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Du bist die nächste Moralapostel die bei Evolve seinen Zeigefinger erhebt und bei Ubisoft ist alles super tip top pralle
> - Krasses Downgrade
> - zig verschiedene Editionen zu Release
> - permanente lächerliche und widersprüchliche Aussagen
> ...



- Krasses Downgrade - Interessiert nicht da ich nur noch Konsole Spiele und die Grafik heute für mich mehr als Gut ist.
- zig verschiedene Editionen zu Release - Nicht mein Problem da ich frühstens nach 6-12 Monaten kaufen, hab ich schon zig mal geschrieben. Verstehst du nur nicht
- permanente lächerliche und widersprüchliche Aussagen -  Interessiert mich auch nicht, da ich nach 6-12 Monaten genau weiß wie das fertige Produkt aussieht, gibt dann genügend Infos.
- unfertige Produkte zum Vollpreis -  Bezahle keinen Vollpreis geb maximal 30 Euro aus für ein Spiel das mich interessiert und dann sind die Patches auch verfügbar
- Mikrotransaktionen im Vollpreisspiel -  Bei Ubissoft ? Ich hab kein Spiel mit Shop oder Microtransaktionen, aber kannst mri ja mal sagen bei welchem Spiel das so ist.
- um ein PC Produkt 100%ig nutzen zu können wird man zu einer App gedrängt - Und Steam ist keine? Ach ja zum 235 ten mal. Der Shippy Spielt seid Januar 2014 NUR noch Konsole, wegen diesen Programmen
- haben versucht eine Always Online Platform durchzubringen - Und Steam ist besser oder wie ? und oh lies mal , der Shippy spielt NUR noch Konsole .

Du kannst schreiben und denken was du willst, wer hier im Forum aktiv ist weiß das ich immer gegen diese ganzen Plattformen war, hab verschiedene ausprobiert, war nie mein Ding. Ich hab meine Konsequenz daraus gezogen. Das gleiche bei den immer mehr verbuggten Spielen , ich hab nicht nur Kritik geübt sondern für mich ne Entscheidung getroffen , die ich auch ohne Probleme durchziehe. Ich brauch nicht das eine Spiel schlecht zu machen und mir dann bei einem anderen für den gleichen Mist Gegenargumente aus den Haaren ziehen.
Die ganze Spiele Politik der Publisher ist Müll und das nicht erst seid gestern, die ganzen Unfertigen Vollpreis Spiele sind ihr Geld nicht wert und die ganzen Tools die sie bringen um dem Spieler mehr Service zu bieten kann man getrost in die Tonne werfen. 
Ich bleibe dabei, Ubisoft macht durch die Bank weg gute Spiele nur sollte man genau wie bei anderen Herstellern nix mehr auf Versprechen geben und warten bis das Spiel fertig gepatcht ist und weniger Kostet.


----------



## TwilightSinger (14. Februar 2015)

Die Automobilherstellung mit der Spieleherstellung zu vergleichen, ist nicht wirklich sinnvoll.
Das sollte eigentlich meine Aussage sein.


> Sprich der Entwicklungszeitraum, muß immer direkt Komuniziert werden und es muß frühzeitig Komplikation erkannt und verstanden werden. Erst dann wenn das Projekt in einem Serienreifen zustand ist, kann aus dem Managment eine feste Zeitvorgabe kommen, die mit der Marketingabteilung komuniziert wurde um das Produkt auf dem Markt zu plazieren. Und das System ist eigentlich relativ allgemeingültig…


…nein, nicht in der Automobilbranche: erst wird die Entwicklung abgeschlossen und dann folgt die Produktion. Und bevor keine Nullserie erfolgreich vom Band läuft, wird auch kein Mensch vom Marketing die heiligen Hallen der Produktion betreten!


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Februar 2015)

shippy74 schrieb:


> - Mikrotransaktionen im Vollpreisspiel -  Bei Ubissoft ? Ich hab kein Spiel mit Shop oder Microtransaktionen, aber kannst mri ja mal sagen bei welchem Spiel das so ist.



Ich hasse es zwar, Doomkeeper recht zu geben, aber in diesem Fall stimmt's; bei AC Unity kannst Du Dir tatsächlich per Echtgeld Boosts kaufen, sowie eine extra Währung, mit der sich Sachen schneller freischalten lassen. 

Allerdings verdient man während des Spiels nach wie vor genügend Geld, selbst die teuersten Klamotten lassen sich innerhalb weniger Spielstunden freischalten und die Boosts (z.B. man wird schwerer von Wachen entdeckt, oder ist im Kampf stärker, etc.) sind meiner Meinung nach genauso überflüssig.

Daher: Ja, Mikrotransaktionen gibt's, aber sie sind wirklich völlig unnötig.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Februar 2015)

Es gibt auch seit Black Flag? kaufbare Shortcuts. Sprich daß Schätze etc. freigeschaltet sind. Ist aber genauso sinnfrei. Aber es gibt diesen Blödsinn. Neben der App-Seuche (leider).


----------



## Spassbremse (14. Februar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es gibt auch seit Black Flag? kaufbare Shortcuts. Sprich daß Schätze etc. freigeschaltet sind. Ist aber genauso sinnfrei. Aber es gibt diesen Blödsinn. Neben der App-Seuche (leider).



In Black Flag ist es mir überhaupt nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## MichaelG (14. Februar 2015)

Siehst Du auch erst wenn Du bei Uplay stöberst nach DLC zu dem Game. Ist aber genauso sinnfrei.


----------



## shippy74 (14. Februar 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich hasse es zwar, Doomkeeper recht zu geben, aber in diesem Fall stimmt's; bei AC Unity kannst Du Dir tatsächlich per Echtgeld Boosts kaufen, sowie eine extra Währung, mit der sich Sachen schneller freischalten lassen.
> 
> Allerdings verdient man während des Spiels nach wie vor genügend Geld, selbst die teuersten Klamotten lassen sich innerhalb weniger Spielstunden freischalten und die Boosts (z.B. man wird schwerer von Wachen entdeckt, oder ist im Kampf stärker, etc.) sind meiner Meinung nach genauso überflüssig.




Danke für die Info. das Spiel ist aber noch zu neu , so das ich das nicht wissen konnte. Wenn du aber sagst man kann sich das Zeug auch erspielen dann ist das aber bei weitem besser wie wenn man etwas nur gegen Echtgeld bekommt.


----------



## Para911 (14. Februar 2015)

TwilightSinger schrieb:


> Die Konzernspitze gibt über den Markenvorstand („Publisher“) die Vorgabe, wann ein neues Modell auf den Markt kommt. Nachdem geklärt ist welcher Standort („Entwickler“) das Modell baut, steht der „Entwickler“ (das Werk / die Halle) dafür gerade, dass Termine und technische Vorgaben eingehalten werden. Und wenn nicht, dann rollen Köpfe!
> Einziger Unterschied der „Publisher“ gibt den „Entwicklern“ einen Prototypen als Vorlage, um Missverständnisse (sieh Motorhaube) im Vorfeld auszuschließen.
> Außerdem liegt die Projektplanung beim Entwickler = Produktionsstandort, nicht beim Markenvorstand.



Das Problem ist aber, dass im Marketing leider oft Sachen öffentlich versprochen werden, von denen der Entwickler selbst noch nichts weis. Oder die Entwicklung wird komplett auf den Kopf gestellt.
Beispiel wäre hier wohl Battlefield 3:
Bisa ca. ein halbes Jahr vor Release wurde als Lead Platform der PC angegeben. Urplötzlich hat EA sich dann aber umentschieden und DICE vorgeschrieben, dass die Konsolen doch bitte die Lead Platform werden soll.
Dass dadruch unnötig Resourcen hin und her transferiert werden, die ganz wo anders gebraucht werden sollte klar sein.

Quelle ist übrigens ein Entwicklerposting im alten EAUK-Forum. (Entweder Demize99, Repi oder Zh1nto, bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher.)
Und ein halbes Jahr vor Release gehts schon drunter und drüber im Studio, da brauicht man sowas auf keinen fall.


----------



## TwilightSinger (15. Februar 2015)

Para911 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist aber, dass im Marketing leider oft Sachen öffentlich versprochen werden, von denen der Entwickler selbst noch nichts weis. Oder die Entwicklung wird komplett auf den Kopf gestellt.
> Beispiel wäre hier wohl Battlefield 3:
> Bisa ca. ein halbes Jahr vor Release wurde als Lead Platform der PC angegeben. Urplötzlich hat EA sich dann aber umentschieden und DICE vorgeschrieben, dass die Konsolen doch bitte die Lead Platform werden soll.
> Dass dadruch unnötig Resourcen hin und her transferiert werden, die ganz wo anders gebraucht werden sollte klar sein.
> ...



Vielleicht könnten die Publisher anfangen ihre Außendarstellung inklusive Kommunikation weiter zu professionalisieren und nicht jedem Mitarbeiter die Möglichkeit geben über diverse Kanäle Wasserstandsmeldungen zu verbreiten.
Entwickler sollten sich sowieso auf ihre Kernkompetenzen konzentrieren und das zwitschern ganz lassen.


----------

